# Diving near Frankfurt



## donnyscuba (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi, I've just moved here to Frankfurt, and I'm looking for any information regarding dive sites near Frankfurt. If your a scuba diver in the area, please get in touch, let me know where you go diving locally. If anyone wants to go diving get in touch too.. maybe get a group outing. cheers.
d


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome 'donnyscuba',
There is a facebook group that meets in Sachsenhausen and probably dives nearby. Associated with the dive school though, but they have meetings now and again in the 'apfelwein' pubs around Sachsenhausen.
https://www.facebook.com/HappyDiveFrankfurt


----------



## donnyscuba (Apr 21, 2015)

Cheers James, funnily enough, I'm going there this afternoon for a chat to Happydive. 
d


----------

